# Interracial Dating question...tensions..



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't figure out a different title.

I'm a huge fan of interracial dating. When there are racial tensions discussed in the news, does it ever turn off would-be interracial daters. I think more reasonable people aren't necessarily affected. Any thoughts?


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have had several girlfriends who were Asian (China and Singapore) and I'm a red white and blue American (but professional). I assume in your case it's black/white but you did not specify.

In my case it has ADDED to the relationships as I've learned new cultures and language (mandarin). 

What I've learned with interracial relationships with my Asian gfs/fiance as I have to learn about social norms and their limits with the different cultures. Be very careful of stereotypes. Word choice REALLY matters.


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

One thought:

Anyone who has a problem with "interracial dating" is, at SOME level a bigot.

WTF does "racial" or "interracial" dating have to do with anything??

If two PEOPLE are attracted to each other, what difference does it make?

Many things separate us, but "race" shouldn't be one of those.

People who make that distinction are one of two things - they are either stupid or ignorant. 

Neither of those are positive...


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

lonelyhusband321 said:


> One thought:
> 
> Anyone who has a problem sith "interracial dating" is, at SOME level a bigot.
> 
> ...


:iagree: It would be crazy for would-be daters to get turned off too.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Before 1970 it raised a few eyebrows but these days, I don't think there are many folks under the age of 80 who care even slightly.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
racial issues in the US are extremely complicated and that can effect dating.

I think the biggest challenge is if one of the people involved gets into the "all X do Y" sort of mindset. If you are a white male and your black female partner feels that white men as a group are responsible for the oppression of minorities, things will not go well. Similarly if one partner is native american and the other doesn't really believe there was a genocide.

In some sense this is no different from other political differences, but the feelings can be much stronger.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm white and my husband is Hispanic. It's never been an issue for us(husband and I, plus family/relatives), but not everyone else(strangers) like the idea. Some people are open to interracial relationships and some are not. We've come into contact with others who tell us our relationship is wrong, a lady spit at my husband for being with me, a white woman, and so on. That can make things more complicated. If the family isn't happy about it, that can cause a lot of stress as well. We've both had some culture shock, but it's been interesting to learn more about each other's background(husband was born and raised in Mexico).


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I don't think most people would be affected by news stories.

I think we're beyond that.

It's like all the terrorist threats lately. We still go to the mall.

We still do 'our thing', whatever it is.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Racially pure couples are more of an anomaly than interracial where I live. Normally (including someone like myself) if you ask someone here "what they are", most would list a UN representation. 

Having said that both blacks and whites are a minority here. We are everything else. 

Definitely no issues at all. My sons they are a mix of so much they can't say it all in one breath.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. 

I was really thinking about the "*would-be daters*", those who are open minded, curious, or attracted to other races. I wonder how those type of people are affected - if they get turned off with these tensions in the news. 

Sort of like: if person was curious about dating another race, but then seen certain events in the news involving racial issues as of late. I just wonder if those people get turned off and say "screw that" "too many issues" "all of them probably hate us now".

I don't really think so, but I just wondered. 

Thanks


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmmm, not sure how to answer this but I will try. I am Puerto Rican & my husband is black. When we watch the news & see things that are racially charged, we can talk about it very openly. My husband is objective enough that if he doesn't side with the black person's point of view, he has no problem saying so & vice versa. 

I have mainly dated black guys & in the past I have experienced more bull$hit from black women than anyone else - it's usually in the form of passive aggressive disrespect towards my relationship or me. One time, when I was pregnant, my husband & I were at the checkout line at a grocery store. We were buying a few things that included steamed shrimp, crab legs & other seafood goodies. The lady that was ringing us up started flirting with my husband right in front of me. She saw what we were buying & looks over at my husband (never mind I was standing right there) & says, "Wow, you are eating good tonight! Can I come over & have some with you?". I was highly annoyed & looked her dead in her face & said, "Did you put in on this? No? That's what I thought. No, you can NOT come over & eat with my husband". She was caught off guard with my response to her. But that is just a light example, I have way more stories. ;-)

Race is not an issue with our families. If it is, you simply won't see us around. We don't have time for it.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm white and my husband is Hispanic. It's never been an issue for us(husband and I, plus family/relatives), but not everyone else(strangers) like the idea. Some people are open to interracial relationships and some are not. We've come into contact with others who tell us our relationship is wrong, *a lady spit at my husband for being with me*, a white woman, and so on. That can make things more complicated. If the family isn't happy about it, that can cause a lot of stress as well. We've both had some culture shock, but it's been interesting to learn more about each other's background(husband was born and raised in Mexico).


Wow....unbelievable. I'm white and my wife is Puerto Rican. My ex is Mexican. Most of my relationships were with Latinas (I grew up in the barrio of the SF East Bay) and I've never had anything close to that occur. I'm so sorry you both had to be subjected to that bullcrap. Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Wow....unbelievable. I'm white and my wife is Puerto Rican. My ex is Mexican. Most of my relationships were with Latinas (I grew up in the barrio of the SF East Bay) and I've never had anything close to that occur. I'm so sorry you both had to be subjected to that bullcrap. Absolutely unacceptable.


I was thinking the same thing!! I'm glad I have never experienced such a thing either!


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Before 1970 it raised a few eyebrows but these days, I don't think there are many folks under the age of 80 who care even slightly.


You would be SORELY surprised, unfortunately. I live in small town, GA. I grew up in a progressive southern city, followed by a nearly 12 year stint in the Army life. I didn't know what racism was until I moved into the boonies 3 years ago.....I am to this day shocked at what comes out of some grown (previously respected) people's mouths. 

I am white and have briefly dated a Puerto Rican and a black guy. I can tell you that the Puerto Rican guy (too bad it didnt work out, I thought he was great!) was more nervous about being out with me than he should have been. He was darker skinned and would make comments about folks "glaring because the black guy was with a white hottie." (I am not a hottie, but the compliment was nice, LOL!) It made me sad that he felt like he had to worry about stuff like that. 

As far as answering your question goes, I am sure the media could play an active role in perhaps shaping a young person's mind.....but I guarantee you it's more of the adult attitudes in the child's life that shape it moreso. That applies for every issue they blast on the boob tube, and every issue in life, really.


----------



## MamaOfTwo24 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am (quite casually) seeing a black man, I am white. He lives in a primarily black neighborhood and I've been harassed while walking down the street with him, by black females. They will yell things ("I see we're bringing the rich white girls into the neighborhood now" and "Look at her walking around with him like she belongs here" or just plain give me dirty looks. I feel for them. It's people like them that keep racism alive in this country.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

One term that has ALWAYS confused me (that folks around here LOVE to throw out) is "reverse racism." 

That term is one of my biggest pet peeves....drives me nuts. It's ALL racism, period. It makes no difference who the target is or who is dishing it out.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

You folks need to move to Hawai'i. No one gives a first, let alone a second look at interracial couples, it is just too normal.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

With the weather we have been dealing with, I threatened that very thing just yesterday. Aloha!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GA HEART said:


> With the weather we have been dealing with, I threatened that very thing just yesterday. Aloha!



The only thing not tolerated here, disrespecting another person's culture. We are a multiracial and multicultural society and thus not just tolerance but respect is what is expected. So as we often say "e komo mai" come enjoy but do so with respect.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

MamaOfTwo24 said:


> I am (quite casually) seeing a black man, I am white. He lives in a primarily black neighborhood and I've been harassed while walking down the street with him, by black females. They will yell things ("I see we're bringing the rich white girls into the neighborhood now" and "Look at her walking around with him like she belongs here" or just plain give me dirty looks. I feel for them. It's people like them that keep racism alive in this country.


I have experienced this as well.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> I'm Caribbean-American married to a White male. I've had the same thing happen but with white women. Lots of hostility with attitude. More now than ever before. Probably because more black women are dating white men.
> 
> It does not register with me though. If I believed the stereotypes about Black or White or Hispanic women being more jealous or biased than the other, maybe I would take note. Besides, my children are a mixture and it''s important for them to accept both parts of their wonderful heritage. There are equally good people with the same human failings. I know that the same proportion of women with biases are represented in every race.
> 
> Maybe it would help to temper your beliefs? The overwhelming majority of the white women I meet and know have no reaction at all. I'll bet that is true for you with respect to black women. Your children would benefit from a more universal view of your perceived problem since these woman are 1/2 of their race.


I'm not sure what belief you are talking about. All I said is that I have experienced the most negative attitude from black women, but it's not every single black woman - never said that. That is my truth, but I hold no grudges. There are people who don't like latinos, so on & so forth. 

I, myself, love all women. I all about women empowering each other - I don't care what race they are. I think women need to stick together more. I'm teaching my daughter to love, support, & empower ALL women.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I was born and raised in Georgia. Live in Tennessee. I have two daughters. If they pick a decent guy, who goes to work, doesn't beat on them, isn't a felon or drunk, isn't cooking meth or abusing kids or animals, I'm a happy camper. I wouldn't care if the dude was black, white, Hispanic, or a Klingon. Skin tone used to be a really big deal to my grandparents. My dad used to be one of the biggest racists I ever saw but even he ended up married to a Peruvian lady and they adore each other. It aint nothing but skin. The things to be concerned about are in the heart and mind.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I was born and raised in Georgia. Live in Tennessee. I have two daughters. If they pick a decent guy, who goes to work, doesn't beat on them, isn't a felon or drunk, isn't cooking meth or abusing kids or animals, I'm a happy camper. I wouldn't care if the dude was black, white, Hispanic, or a Klingon. Skin tone used to be a really big deal to my grandparents. My dad used to be one of the biggest racists I ever saw but even he ended up married to a Peruvian lady and they adore each other. It aint nothing but skin. The things to be concerned about are in the heart and mind.


Preach!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I was really thinking about the "*would-be daters*", those who are open minded, curious, or attracted to other races. I wonder how those type of people are affected - if they get turned off with these tensions in the news.
> 
> ...


I doubt it. Most people's beliefs are developed from childhood, as to how they were raised. They are either raised to view races differently or raised to view people as people. I think the news would have very little affect on those beliefs. 



MountainRunner said:


> Wow....unbelievable. I'm white and my wife is Puerto Rican. My ex is Mexican. Most of my relationships were with Latinas (I grew up in the barrio of the SF East Bay) and I've never had anything close to that occur. I'm so sorry you both had to be subjected to that bullcrap. Absolutely unacceptable.


We were in a highly Hispanic area of SoCal and the woman was not happy about me being there. My MIL was with us at the time and wow, she went off on the lady for messing with her family(my husband and I). This a lady who lived in a tiny town in Mexico for a big portion of her life, but never looked at other races differently. I was too shocked to speak.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I was born and raised in Georgia. Live in Tennessee. I have two daughters. If they pick a decent guy, who goes to work, doesn't beat on them, isn't a felon or drunk, isn't cooking meth or abusing kids or animals, I'm a happy camper. I wouldn't care if the dude was black, white, Hispanic, or a Klingon. Skin tone used to be a really big deal to my grandparents. My dad used to be one of the biggest racists I ever saw but even he ended up married to a Peruvian lady and they adore each other. *It aint nothing but skin*. The things to be concerned about are in the heart and mind.



So very true, since all of us can trace our ancestry to a band of East African travelers from the Savannah of that continent. We are all mostly of African in origin (all but pure Africans have between 1 - 5% Neanderthal as part of their heritage). 

But what if he were a scientists? . I kid.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Race is for racists... Everyone else has something to do.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I have very strong opinions regarding racism. My grandfather was a racist prick. I didn't like him very much. He beat my grandmother and my father when he was young. He said some of the nastiest things about minorities. As the only white kid in my neighborhood I was called "oakie" a lot. My mother tempered much of it. My mother was morbidly obese and I saw the humiliation and pain she endured at the hands of others. I know it wasn't racism, but she was still "different" from others and suffered for it.

These things molded my thoughts on it. I often tell myself that I could have gone one of two ways...Being called an oakie and having rocks thrown through our windows could have embittered me and turned me into one of "them"...instead, I felt the pain and I didn't like it. I vowed never to raise my son like that nor will I tolerate racist behavior.

The one time when I smacked my son was when he spent a summer with my ex and her mother. They had no qualms against using derogatory terms when referring to minorities. So one day I heard my son use a term that my ex would often use..."oolong"

Yes...I lost it. I smacked his face, grabbed his chin, pulled him toward me and sternly said...."You will NEVER use that word or any like it ANYMORE! Do you understand me?"

He never did either. This **** brings up old issues for me. At the end of the day, we're all just "folk" and all we really want is to love and be loved, are we not? Too bad some of us never got the memo.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm white, my wife is hispanic. When we first started dating a little over 20 years back we'd get the occasional hairy eyeball from the elderly, but it wasn't a big deal. Most of them were Canadians hiding from the yetis during the winter and would go back home soon anyway.

My wife's parents are both total racists, but only certain races. They though they'd won the lottery when their daughter brought home a white guy.

My kids are COMPLETELY unaware of racism. They're peripherally aware of race, but it doesn't even occur to them that racism is a thing, to the point where sometimes they say some borderline things that they don't even realize can be offensive, and I have to take them aside. I think they'll be ok when they start dating. Racism won't ever completely go away, but I do see it trending in a better direction over successive generations.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Monty4321 said:


> I couldn't figure out a different title.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of interracial dating. When there are racial tensions discussed in the *news*, does it ever turn off would-be interracial daters. I think more reasonable people aren't necessarily affected. Any thoughts?


You have to understand that sensationalized media is about all we have in this country. Spinning up racial tensions sells papers so to speak.

Me personally I draw the line at stupid people. I don't date them....they are exhausting.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> So very true, since all of us can trace our ancestry to a band of East African travelers from the Savannah of that continent. We are all mostly of African in origin (all but pure Africans have between 1 - 5% Neanderthal as part of their heritage).
> 
> But what if he were a scientists? . I kid.


I could tolerate a scientist as long as he wasn't a huge a$$ lefty. My youngest is still in university and has developed some strange political notions. We'll have an intervention when she comes home.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

An example of faces of a future america:







As seen in a recent NG magazine.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> So very true, since all of us can trace our ancestry to a band of East African travelers from the Savannah of that continent. We are all mostly of African in origin (all but pure Africans have between 1 - 5% Neanderthal as part of their heritage).
> 
> But what if he were a scientists? . I kid.


Very true that we can all basically be traced back to the same area. We're all human and that's what actually matters, but some people get hung up on anything that can make people different from themselves. I think a lot of it stems from fear, too. My uncle is very racist and hates Hispanics because "they took his job" as a handyman. He's never said anything to myself or my husband, but we also haven't seen him in a long time since he moved out of state. 

I love science, but I'm also religious. It tends to confuse both sides. :rofl: I'm very much a mix of many things.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

And lets not get started on the subject of gays. I live in the south. Yikes. 

Oh wait....I just did. Haha! 

TO EACH THIER OWN I say!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I was really thinking about the "*would-be daters*", those who are open minded, curious, or attracted to other races. I wonder how those type of people are affected - if they get turned off with these tensions in the news.
> 
> ...


My guess is that very few people would be reluctant to date another race. Not these days. News or not news.

The race taboo is over, except for isolated areas, and isolated cases.  There are still racial hang-ups but they are getting less day by day


----------



## MamaOfTwo24 (Aug 12, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> My guess is that very few people would be reluctant to date another race. Not these days. News or not news.
> 
> The race taboo is over, except for isolated areas, and isolated cases. There are still racial hang-ups but they are getting less day by day


I politely disagree with this. Racism is still very much alive. And it's everywhere. I was in a suburb of NYC on each occasion. NYC, the most racially diverse city in the United States. People may be less open to talk about it or "admit" it, but it's still there. And unfortunately it's still being passed onto our children. We need to teach them about race instead of shielding them from it.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^ Yup. Sadly. There are kids in my children's age group that definitely are, because their parents are, I"m sure. I just make sure my kids realize the err in that mentality.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

GA HEART said:


> ^^^ Yup. Sadly. There are kids in my children's age group that definitely are, because their parents are, I"m sure. I just make sure my kids realize the err in that mentality.


Sadly, there still are many racist people, children included. 

We did that "egg experiment"(brown eggs and white eggs, but all the same inside) with the kids at the school I used to work at and it was nice to see the kids open their minds a bit. From their upbringing, they viewed other races negatively. You just hope that they learn as they grow up that we're all just people.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Most people would like society to be color blind - but so far it isn't in a wide variety of ways.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

When I was a youngin my mama hired a housekeeper, Mildred, to come and tidy the house once a week. She had a raspy voice because she smoked cigarettes and would tell the most amazing stories. I LOVED that woman and she adored me. She always hugged me so hard I couldn't breathe, and she was the best hugger! LOL! I could SEE that her skin was a different color (I was about 6 or 7,) but it never once occured to me to actually matter. 

My elementary school was predominately white. We had a black teacher for one class who LOVED to go on and on about equality. We loved to encourage her on these talks, because she would talk the class period away and not assign any work. Haha! I remember the one and only talk Mildred and I ever had about the difference in the color of our skin (remember, 6 or 7) and she said something along the lines of, "we are exactly the same, I just stayed in the oven a little bit longer and got a little bit browner." So when the teacher asked us in class one day what the difference was between white and black people, I raised my hand and stated that we are exactly the same, just black people stayed in the oven a little bit longer and got a little bit browner. 

WRONG ANSWER. LOL! She got MAD, started jumping up and down practically, saying NO! NO! There is NO difference at all!

Now, explain to a child, barely old enough to be fully potty trained that there isn't a VISUAL difference? Kids don't think like adults because they are still learning. I was so confused. I didn't understand how she didn't see a physical color difference. I certainly DIDN'T mean any difference in equality (of course not!) I remember trying to argue the point a little and getting in trouble.

From that moment on, that teacher hated me. Later that year, she got upset with me about something, hauled me out of my seat and whopped my hinney about something. (I never told my mom, scared she would get me in trouble. Can you imagine if something like that happened today? LOL!)

Of course I didnt actually analyze any of this until I got old enough to understand. That poor woman probably thought I was the most racist child in the school. But.....I was just a child. A child who couldn't be convinced that her eyes were deceiving her, but knew that what she saw didn't matter anyway.

Interesting, some of the things from childhood that stick with us. LOL!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

We're going to evolve to have purple hair and nose rings?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> We're going to evolve to have purple hair and nose rings?



Yep and look multiracial and have multicultural backgrounds. Those pics are tame compared to what most students look like in my classrooms. It's the new norm. 

Btw, I like brown over white shelled eggs.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you ever had blue eggs? Or green? Those are sooooo pretty! (And are all identical inside, lol!)


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

I was born into a racially divided family, Black, Native American, and British, and I can tell you first hand that racism is alive within all races. But those that choose to be in an interacial relationship typically don't operate based on fear. So the media nor reality motivates their decision making. I'm thankful for people like this because I wouldn't be here had my family members chose to fear backlash for dating outside of their race.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GA HEART said:


> Have you ever had blue eggs? Or green? Those are sooooo pretty! (And are all identical inside, lol!)


True dat! We have chickens. Americaunas, Weyandottes, and Rhode Islands so we have blue, green, and brown eggs. Lo and behold, they are the same on the inside. *giggle*


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GA HEART said:


> Have you ever had blue eggs? Or green? Those are sooooo pretty! (And are all identical inside, lol!)



Don't get me wrong I certainly don't have anything against blue, green or white eggs. It is just that I have never dated or in my case married (currently married) anything other than a brown "egg". It has a lot to do with availability, since "white eggs" are rare here.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

OH! See, for once in my life, I was going all innocent with your comment! LOL! 

Oooooor maybe it's just that I"m addicted to chickens! 

MR - I have more breeds than I can count. LOL! LOVE my birds!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

GA HEART said:


> OH! See, for once in my life, I was going all innocent with your comment! LOL!
> 
> Oooooor maybe it's just that I"m addicted to chickens!
> 
> MR - I have more breeds than I can count. LOL! LOVE my birds!


The hawks, raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, and various dogs love our birds, too. Nothing like a chicken dinner, apparently.

A (white) friend of mine is married to an AA woman. He's mentioned a few hard looks, mainly from AA men, but the only significant problem he's run into is at school, trying to pick up his daughters. He's had a hard time from the folks entrusted with the kids' safety more than once. He understands, to a point, but it still bothers him.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

GTdad said:


> A (white) friend of mine is married to an AA woman. He's mentioned a few hard looks, mainly from AA men, but the only significant problem he's run into is at school, trying to pick up his daughters. He's had a hard time from the folks entrusted with the kids' safety more than once. He understands, to a point, but it still bothers him.


Our son looks a lot like me(white - blonde hair/pale), but has a lot of characteristics of my husband(same eyes, nose, etc). We joke that he is the white version of my husband. My husband gets a lot of looks when it's just him and our son, as a Hispanic man with a very white little boy. There was even a guy who asked my husband if our son was his. Really?


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> Our son looks a lot like me(white - blonde hair/pale), but has a lot of characteristics of my husband(same eyes, nose, etc). We joke that he is the white version of my husband. My husband gets a lot of looks when it's just him and our son, as a Hispanic man with a very white little boy. There was even a guy who asked my husband if our son was his. Really?


OMG, I've been asked if my daughter was actually biologically mine too. Nevermind that she was calling me "mommy" the entire time we were at the park.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm white and my husband is Hispanic. It's never been an issue for us(husband and I, plus family/relatives), but not everyone else(strangers) like the idea. Some people are open to interracial relationships and some are not. We've come into contact with others who tell us our relationship is wrong, a lady spit at my husband for being with me, a white woman, and so on. That can make things more complicated. If the family isn't happy about it, that can cause a lot of stress as well. We've both had some culture shock, but it's been interesting to learn more about each other's background(husband was born and raised in Mexico).


I am getting married to a Mexican man. I've had a lot of people tell me my fiance will have difficulty finding professional jobs because of his skin color and accent. He has full citizenship though. Has your husband found any difficulties due to be stereotyped or is that just a lot of people spooking my fiance and I?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> I am getting married to a Mexican man. I've had a lot of people tell me my fiance will have difficulty finding professional jobs because of his skin color and accent. He has full citizenship though. Has your husband found any difficulties due to be stereotyped or is that just a lot of people spooking my fiance and I?


My husband probably is not the best example right now because his current manager is doing things that are illegal against him. We've been debating on whether or not to take legal action. In his previous employment, it's never been an issue. Plus him being bilingual looks good on his resume and helps make him more desirable to companies.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

Anonymous07 said:


> My husband probably is not the best example right now because his current manager is doing things that are illegal against him. We've been debating on whether or not to take legal action. In his previous employment, it's never been an issue. Plus him being bilingual looks good on his resume and helps make him more desirable to companies.


With the work and area my fiance is working now, his bilingualism has definitely been a plus. But we are thinking of moving from there to a more strictly English speaking area. But if you said there has been no problem, then I don't think he will. My question may have seemed ridiculous but its something a lot of others will ask about once I say we're engaged and it is a concern he has put forth himself.

Also, I am sorry about what his manager is doing. A lot of times the legal route makes it even worse than doing nothing. Hopefully the situation will be resolved and I hope everything works out for the best for you two.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> Yep and look multiracial and have multicultural backgrounds. Those pics are tame compared to what most students look like in my classrooms. It's the new norm.
> 
> Btw, I like brown over white shelled eggs.


Freakish is the new normal?


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

GA HEART said:


> Have you ever had blue eggs? Or green? Those are sooooo pretty! (And are all identical inside, lol!)


I had green eggs once.......and ham


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Freakish is the new normal?



If you think interracial is freaky then yes it is the new normal.


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

There are, unfortunately still some people out there who can't wrap their tiny little brains around ONE simple concept.

Blue eyes, brown eyes, green eyes, big ears, skinny noses, white skin, brown skin, blonde hair, black hair, facial hair....

PEOPLE ARE PEOPLE and that's all there is to it. 

It's really pretty simple


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Personally I think interracial is beautiful, but then I'm bias.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Once I started dating outside of my own race, I've kind of been attracted to that more now, lol. I'm not a person who needs to be entertained, but it certainly is more unique than dating the same race. I like the difference of it.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

MamaOfTwo24 said:


> I am (quite casually) seeing a black man, I am white. He lives in a primarily black neighborhood and I've been harassed while walking down the street with him, by black females. They will yell things ("I see we're bringing the rich white girls into the neighborhood now" and "Look at her walking around with him like she belongs here" or just plain give me dirty looks. I feel for them. It's people like them that keep racism alive in this country.


Sorry you had to deal with crap like that. You're right: it's those kind of people that keep racism alive.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GA HEART said:


> One term that has ALWAYS confused me (that folks around here LOVE to throw out) is "reverse racism."
> 
> That term is one of my biggest pet peeves....drives me nuts. It's ALL racism, period. It makes no difference who the target is or who is dishing it out.


I lost a job to "reverse racism" in my early 20's, and that was my exact thought at the time.

Oh well... it all worked out in the end.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I'm white, my wife is hispanic.


Ditto. More specifically, her mother is Caucasian and her father is Hispanic.

One of her aunts, and _maybe_ a couple of her cousins (all on her father's side) have given us some grief over the years, but never directly. What's funny is that the aunt has probably dated more white guys than I have fingers and toes; in fact, both of her sons' fathers are white. Her grandmother loved me.

On my side, my (paternal) grandfather didn't approve of her, but I honestly couldn't care less about what he or anyone else thinks of her.

I love my Hot Latina Mamacita!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Monty4321 said:


> Once I started dating outside of my own race, I've kind of been attracted to that more now, lol. I'm not a person who needs to be entertained, but it certainly is more unique than dating the same race. I like the difference of it.



Well...

Depends if race means the rest of the family is three hours away, three time zones away, or three continents away.

My older girl has been dating this guy for 5 years now. He's multiracial as is she. But they grew up in the same area, his parents live three minutes drive away, and race is absolutely not an issue.

OTOH, I met my different race wife in college where the rest of the family was three continents away. Considerably different.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> Well...
> 
> Depends if race means the rest of the family is three hours away, three time zones away, or three continents away.
> 
> ...


Three continents away. Wow that's cray!! Interesting to say the least.


----------

